# Can anyone please adopt this bird? (California)



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I've been spending some time on Yahoo Answers and someone asked what to do about a homing pigeon they found that wouldn't leave. I told them to send me pictures, and it turns out it is a roller. It does not have a band, and I told them it can't be released again because it won't return to it's previous home and will surely become hawk food.

The person isn't able to care for the bird and would like to find it a home. It's healthy and a pretty bird (he looks to be an almond splash?)! He said it was tame as well. If I had the money, I'd just have the little guy shipped over here. I know we've got quite a few Cali members here, so I hope someone can adopt him!

The guy's email is, [email protected], and he's in the San Fransisco bay area.

And here's pictures of the bird!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Bumping up.
What a pretty bird.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Very Beautiful baby!!!! Am sending my best wishes for him/her to find a forever home!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, he (or she? ) sure is!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

*hides under desk*


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Whatcha hidin' from there, MJ?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Who, me? I didn't see this thread! I don't know what you're talking about!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

We seeeeeeeee you looking MJ!!!.... Look at that picture; she's looking out the window for you... so get out from UNDER the desk.....and we know YOUR there.... looooookkkk!!!! I bet she'd fit right in one of those cute lil' cubbies you just bought... uh-huh- orange... she likes orange!!!!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, she'd look veryyyy snazzy in those cubby holes 


I don't know what's going to happen if we can't find a home for the little guy/girl...


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

I can almost hear that little one calling out..."M-m-m-m-m-m-m J-a-a-a-a-a-a-a...M-m-m-m-m-m-m-m-m J-a-a-a-a-a-a-a-a"....


No pressure.....


----------



## ceren (Feb 20, 2009)

I might be able to take this one, if only for foster.  I don't have a loft, and I move around quite a bit, but holy cow that's a pretty bird. 

Not that my other "foster" attempts have gone spectacularly, I still have NoCarrier who can't fly, and Herbert grooms my eyebrows in the morning....


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh, that would be great  Even a temporary home is better than nothing, since as I said, the previous keeper said he can't keep it.

As a reminder to anyone interested, the email to contact the guy is in the first post


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

FloridaLuv said:


> We seeeeeeeee you looking MJ!!!.... Look at that picture; she's looking out the window for you... so get out from UNDER the desk.....and we know YOUR there.... looooookkkk!!!! I bet she'd fit right in one of those cute lil' cubbies you just bought... uh-huh- orange... she likes orange!!!!!


ROFL!  Ceren, that would be great if you can "foster" him for now. We can always work out something down the line if you have to leave for somewhere.


----------



## kaftardoost (Mar 9, 2009)

I have a loft with similar birds and live in the area. Can take care of it if no one else is interested.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Any news??? Where's the birdie at???? Does he have a home


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

*B,E,A,utiful bird!* good luck!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The last I heard, he did find a home for the roller


----------

